# Wireless: AE2500, WNDA3100 (Linksys/Cisco, Broadcom) Please help



## Chris_H (Mar 23, 2012)

Greetings,

I'm writing this from a "smart phone", so apologies in advance for any shortcomings. I've been on *BSD for about twenty years now. But my efforts to go "untethered", have been unfruitful. I'm trying desperately to connect my servers using USB dongles. I have the following two available:

Cisco (Linksys) AE2500, and Netgear (Broadcom) WNDA3100


```
#Hancock -d ugen1.2 dump_device_desc
ugen1.2: <Linksys AE2500 Cisco> at usbus1, cfg=0 md=HOST spd=HIGH (480Mbps) pwr=ON
bLength = 0x0012
bDescriptorType = 0x0001
bcdUSB = 0x0200
bDeviceClass = 0x00ff
bDeviceSubClass = 0x0000
bDeviceProtocol = 0x0000
bMaxPacketSize0 = 0x0040
idVendor = 0x13b1
idProduct = 0x003a
bcdDevice = 0x0001
iManufacturer = 0x0001 <Cisco>
iProduct = 0x0002 <Linksys AE2500>
iSerialNumber = 0x0003 <000000000001>
bNumConfigurations = 0x0001
```

I'll have to post the other card (Broadcom) in a following post. It's very time consuming, and I'm afraid my session will timeout before I finish.

uname FreeBSD 8.2 STABLE AMD64

Thank you for all your time, and consideration.


----------



## Chris_H (Mar 23, 2012)

```
#usbconfig -d ugen1.2  dump_device_desc
ugen1.2: <Remote Download Wireless Adapter Broadcom> at usbus1, cfg=0 md=HOST spd=HIGH (480Mbps) pwr=ON
bLength=0x0012
bDescriptorType=0x0001
bcdUSB=0x0200
bDeviceClass=0x00ff
bDeviceSubClass=0x0000
bDeviceProtocol=0x0000
bMaxPackrtSize0=0x0040
idVendor=0x0846
idProduct=0x9011
bcdDevice=0x0001
iManufacturer=0x0001 <Broadcom>
iProduct=0x0002 <Remote Download Wireless Adapter>
iSerialNumber=0x0003 <0>
bNumConfigurations=0x0001
```

Whew! This is sure difficult using a phone to input all this info.

Once again, this is 8.0-STABLE/AMD64
with no connection to the internet.

ANY help would be GREATLY appreciated!


----------

